# Does anybody still check on Ronnie?



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Do any of you follow Artest? Do you check his stats to see how he is doing? Do you route for him and wish him well?

Discuss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

So far I haven't really followed what he's been doing. I've heard he's still playing great D and is helping Sac on offense, but as far as watching games, I haven't seen any. Still, I root for him. He's a great player.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I haven't watched him or checked up on him much either. I've seen some highlights on Sportscenter, but that's about it. I also root for him, and hope everything goes well.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I watch him play every now and then since I have league pass, but never seen him play an entire game, but he's been doing pretty good, and I also hope that everything goes well, because I don't hold any grudges... :cheers:..

Oh, and I' also can't wait till' we play them which is gonna be real soon...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I actually watch Kings games quite often now, Ron Artest has made me an avid Kings fan I think.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> because I don't hold any grudges... :cheers:..


Except for ruining our last 2 seasons, right?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, I follow him a little.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

i sometimes check his box score he seems to be doing pretty all round.. something around 17-7-5 in the games i've seen


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Larry Legend said:


> Except for ruining our last 2 seasons, right?


Yep...I hate him. But just like that ***** girlfriend that you had to break up with after you caught her cheating on you with the pool guy, I still hope Ronnie does well and is happy. Either that or I hope he gets in a fiery car crash with a 747. *******.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I check his stat line every morning when I wake up....even though he is a basket case...I love the way he plays the game


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> Yep...I hate him. But just like that ***** girlfriend that you had to break up with after you caught her cheating on you with the pool guy, I still hope Ronnie does well and is happy. Either that or I hope he gets in a fiery car crash with a 747. *******.



I definitely feel that. I don't think I'd want him to get in a fiery crash with a 747, but I agree with the first part you said there haha.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Do any of you follow Artest? Do you check his stats to see how he is doing? Do you route for him and wish him well?
> 
> Discuss.


being a Kings fan, of course i root for him and pay attention! GO RON!!! :jump:


----------



## Artest (Mar 6, 2006)

i love artest. hes benn playing like a beast lately and our defense has been much better. when he gets in game shape hes gonna be unstopable. he had 30 points yesterday and his jumpshot and his passing skill are much better then i could have ever imagined. hes our go to guy thats for sure. GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!! and PACERS. :banana:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

A guy like Ron Artest you may not like, but one thing for sure is you got to respect his game. He plays all out everynight like rodman used to do. He shutsdown the best scorers and especially int he 2nd half of games. I root for him and his team unless they play the home teams or the Wolves.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

when theres a kings-pacers :banana: 
or kings-pistons for the sake of it :banana:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think next time Artest comes to Charlotte I'm going to ask him to sign that sports illustrated magazine where he said he owes the Pacers a championship.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I always check his box score. Haven't seen him play much this year though. 
Kings have any upcoming abc games?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Apparantly the Kings have won 15 of 20 with Artest, he is leading them into the playoffs. It will be interesting to see if he can lead them past the first round.


----------

